# Former Obama ally and Dem congressman Davis switches to GOP



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Former Democratic Rep. Artur Davis is switching sides, abandoning his former ally President Obama to become a Republican -- lamenting that the country has "gone backward" since Obama took office. 
Davis is making the announcement in the run-up to a possible congressional comeback in Virginia, though he says he has not yet made up his mind whether he'll challenge Democratic incumbent Rep. Gerry Connolly. He used to represent Alabama. 
In an interview with Fox News on Thursday, Davis explained the rationale behind his switch. He said he "took inventory" and decided "what we're doing is not working." 
Davis said the government's policies are "counterproductive," suggested businesses were hurting and described economic growth as stagnant. 
"Every time we think we're beginning to move forward, we fall backward," he said. 
He also sounded a note of disenchantment with Obama.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/05/31/former-democrat-congressman-and-obama-supporter-switches-to-gop/?test=latestnews#ixzz1wUTrjMLY​


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Just remember, He was for Obama, before he was against him.


----------

